# It's a Parti in here!



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

So pretty! I love seeing the different patterns on partis.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2: Hooray!!!!! SO, is he yours or a foster? Sure is a pretty color! What's his/her name and how did you get him/her!!!! C'mon Girl! What's the story? Hahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What's the story?!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2: Hooray!!!!! SO, is he yours or a foster? Sure is a pretty color! What's his/her name and how did you get him/her!!!! C'mon Girl! What's the story? Hahaha!!!!!!!





Fluffyspoos said:


> What's the story?!


Haha oops! Sorry!

This is Picasso. He's my new "foster" poodle! He'll be staying for a few weeks on a trial period, and if all goes as hoped, he'll be staying foreveerr!!!

He was a groomer's dog, not sure why she gave him up because he has solid obedience commands and some agility training and he is soo freaking cute and happy and I love him already!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOA!!!! It sounds like you hit the JACKPOT!!!!!...........NO POTTY TRAINING Hahaha!!!!!!
I guess your patience paid off!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He is absolutely gorgeous! I love his expression, he looks so happy. How old is he?? Looks young! I sure hope it works out for you!!!!!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

FANTASTIC! Whata great looking dog! I LOVE the clean white legs with minimal ticking! Exactly what I hope for some day! Hope he works out for you!

Rebecca


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

N2Mischief said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous! I love his expression, he looks so happy. How old is he?? Looks young! I sure hope it works out for you!!!!!


He's about 4 years old. He's very puppy-like still and has gorgeous white teeth!



MollyMuiMa said:


> WHOA!!!! It sounds like you hit the JACKPOT!!!!!...........NO POTTY TRAINING Hahaha!!!!!!
> I guess your patience paid off!!


Thanks! I have definitely hit the jackpot! I hope all works out. So glad I don't have to potty train!



pgr8dnlvr said:


> FANTASTIC! Whata great looking dog! I LOVE the clean white legs with minimal ticking! Exactly what I hope for some day! Hope he works out for you!
> 
> Rebecca


Thank you! He is quite handsome, isn't he? 
I really love his coat pattern. I'll get a better full body picture and post it later!


----------



## 2poodlesand1pug (Mar 31, 2013)

Holy cow...he looks EXACTLY like my Charlie...I mean exactly!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations! picasso is a great name for a parti. looking forward to more photos.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations! He is beautiful!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes a beautiful parti!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Locket...I am so thrilled for you! I hope everything goes as you hope so he never leaves you! Congratulations!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I want you to have him _FOREVER!_ Then we'll really throw a parti party! Typing with my fingers crossed!!:clover:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope he stays, too!!!! I love living the MPS through PF, since that's probably the only way I could ever enjoy it!!!! He is so pretty, too!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good for u, hon!  

Picasso beats them Toys all to heck, eh?


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

What a beauty!!! Hope everything works out!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

2poodlesand1pug said:


> Holy cow...he looks EXACTLY like my Charlie...I mean exactly!!
> 
> View attachment 71290
> 
> ...


Yes, they are very similar!! 



patk said:


> congratulations! picasso is a great name for a parti. looking forward to more photos.


Thanks. Picasso is a bit of a mouthful, and to be honest, I'm worried that when I call him in public, someone will miss hear me and think I said something about an a**hole!

If he's a keeper, there will be a name change. 



sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Congratulations! He is beautiful!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! He's been great so far. Very polite.



Rhett'smom said:


> Yes a beautiful parti!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Rhett's mom!



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Locket...I am so thrilled for you! I hope everything goes as you hope so he never leaves you! Congratulations!


Thanks Arreau! I'm having so much fun with him already. 



Chagall's mom said:


> I want you to have him _FOREVER!_ Then we'll really throw a parti party! Typing with my fingers crossed!!:clover:


I really hope he's my forever poodle too. My mom (who is not much of a dog person) can't get over him, so that's always a good sign, right?



liljaker said:


> I hope he stays, too!!!! I love living the MPS through PF, since that's probably the only way I could ever enjoy it!!!! He is so pretty, too!!!


He's the only poodle at my house. Matrix is my dad's dog now, but we'll get together often enough that it's like having multiple poodles!



Countryboy said:


> Good for u, hon!
> 
> Picasso beats them Toys all to heck, eh?


hahah CB, I had to come to terms with the fact that I will never be a small dog person. Big dogs have my heart and soul.



frankgrimes said:


> What a beauty!!! Hope everything works out!


Thanks!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Locket said:


> I really hope he's my forever poodle too. My mom (who is not much of a dog person) can't get over him, so that's always a good sign, right?


Oh yes indeed! Mother knows best, no doubt about it.  I think this is your good karma coming back, from the time you stopped to let the couple who recently lost their spoo pet Matrix. :dog:


----------



## kijani (Mar 16, 2013)

He is gorgeous! I love his coloring! Hope all goes well with him!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Oh yes indeed! Mother knows best, no doubt about it.  I think this is your good karma coming back, from the time you stopped to let the couple who recently lost their spoo pet Matrix. :dog:


But that was Matrix letting the couple pet him! I stole his karma!!



kijani said:


> He is gorgeous! I love his coloring! Hope all goes well with him!


Thank you!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Locket said:


> Thanks. Picasso is a bit of a mouthful, and to be honest, I'm worried that when I call him in public, someone will miss hear me and think I said something about an a**hole!
> If he's a keeper, there will be a name change.


That's funny! You think changing the pronunciation from Pik-ass-o to PeeK-aah-so might work? :wink:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Sweetp said:


> That's funny! You think changing the pronunciation from Pik-ass-o to PeeK-aah-so might work? :wink:


I love the name Picasso, and you could just call him Pablo. :smile:


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Sweetp said:


> That's funny! You think changing the pronunciation from Pik-ass-o to PeeK-aah-so might work? :wink:


I've tried changing the emphasis, but it's still just...not good.


Any name suggestions?


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

LEUllman said:


> I love the name Picasso, and you could just call him Pablo. :smile:


My dad suggested that too! 

He's just not the artist type...he's too much of a big lug.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Ack, love him! I love partis


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks wonderful! Do the two of them get along? Yay for you....! It's time!


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I love Picasso's markings and color. Picasso was on my list of names for my brown mini. I went with Rembrandt.

We have three artists/painters here on PF -- Chagall, Rembrandt and Picasso.


----------

